# baffle - tanker



## alinapopi

No me vale ningún significado de los hilos ya abiertos con esta palabra, así que, por favor, echadme una mano.

El contexto es: _Internal *baffles* are fitted to reduce liquid movement during transportation._

¿Cómo se podría decir en español?

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## pequet

Hola:
Creo que "deflectores" podría funcionar, al fin y al cabo su función es acotar el movimiento del fluido, pero si no te parece bien tal vez pueda servir "paneles", pues eso son ...
Espero que te ayude.
Saludos


----------



## alinapopi

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo,
Alina


----------



## bribon

Hola,
Yo diría "compartimiento estanco"

Saludos,


----------



## alinapopi

Muchas gracias.


----------



## bribon

Perdón,

COMPARTIMENTO Y NO COMPARTIMIENTO....

A mandar....


----------



## BelenTranslations

Encontré: Baffle: deflector: pared que tiene agujeros por los cuales puede fluir el líquido en un tanque. 

para el futuro, I mean...


----------



## bribon

Hola,
No entiendo, si cogemos por ejemplo los edredones, estos llevan unos cuadrados cosidos, para que las plumas no se muevan de un lado a otro, y son compartimentos cerrados "estancos", el deflector lleva pequeños orificios y asi el liquido puede trasvasar.....
Saludos y Feliz Navidad.


----------



## Vampiro

Rompeolas o deflectores.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Ismaelogoitia

Buenos días.

Para cisternas de transporte de líquidos por carretera:

*Baffle = Rompeolas*. Esto es, mamparo con orificios que deja pasar líquido de una parte a otra del depósito pero minimiza las olas cuando la cisterna no está completamente cargada y se produce un frenazo o el vehículo transita por caminos en mal estado. En cisternas para productos peligrosos es obligatorio por ley poner uno transversal cada 7500 litros de volumen de compartimento porque si no la cisterna debe ir cargada a más del 80% o menos del 20% de su capacidad.
También se puede hablar de rompeolas longitudinales (en el sentido del eje de la cisterna), pero son más raros.

En el mismo contexto:

*Inner dish end = Mamparo*. Divisor interno para crear compartimentos estancos.

*Dish end = Fondo* : Front dish end = fondo delantero ; Rear dish end = fondo trasero.

Lo de "dish" entiendo que viene porque la forma de las cisternas suele ser redonda o elíptica.

Saludos


----------

